# Sparkey's new bow tie !



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

[attachment=13965:attachment] 

Please excuse my haircut, I don't know what happened this time








getting tired already , well it's almost midnight here 

[attachment=13966:attachment] 

*and just a few more* here


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Sparkey u wook sooooo handsome...


Im gwad u are my boyfrewn
















tail wags


Miss Chloe


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sparkey is gorgeous!!

We love you Sparkey and you have a great mommy too..










Andrea~


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a handsome young man!! Your mum does pretty good captions in your photo albumn too Sparkey! LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can never get over how darn cute Sparkey is!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG







What a cutie







by the way, his latest haircut turned out really cute after few days







for me this is one of the best cuts that you gave him.

Loved the pictures and now feel like hugging him


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a total cutie he is and what expression in his face... I love seeing pics of Sparkey!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*squeals in delight*
that face! ...there are no words!
ALWAYS available to babysit this handsome boy!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HANDSOME


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I always love to see pictures of Sparkey. But, I laugh when I remember you saying that he freezes when you put any clothes on him!! He looks frozen in those pictures, but cute and handsome as ever. I liked the UFO picture, too - what WAS that, anyway??


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

sparkey, YOU DA MAN


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a face !


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww nothing like a Sparkey pic to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey says thanks guys :wub: 



> I always love to see pictures of Sparkey. But, I laugh when I remember you saying that he freezes when you put any clothes on him!! He looks frozen in those pictures, but cute and handsome as ever.* I liked the UFO picture, too - what WAS that, anyway??*[/B]


 :smrofl: that's a present I got my roomie. it flies but he needs more practice. I'll get a video of it sometime. it's cool.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

We love Sparkey. He is so cute.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

sparkey is such a cutie!!!


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Aaww! Sparkey is so cute! His hair cut is lovable too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think Sparkey looks cute in his new bow-tie and haircut.


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

I loove his hair cut!! sparkey is way 2 cute!!!loks like a little ladies man in that bow tie


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Sparkey is so cute!

it's nice to see some new photo's of him too


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Sparky just keeps getting cuter and cuter!!!

I love his new haircut....and those bow ties...........so débonnaire!! OUI OUI!!!*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How do you get those great pictures? Sparky is very cute and photogenitic, but mom does a great job taking the pictures.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Awww, what a handsome boy!







</span>


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh my, Sparkey is too cute for words! I just want to hug & kiss him. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a little punkie pie he is


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm in love!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

aww Sparkey is so cute and so little!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awwww DARLING!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

such a cutie!!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm in love with him! he's so cute!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What's wrong with his hair cut ? Looks cute to me !


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> What's wrong with his hair cut ? Looks cute to me ![/B]



















on top of his head I don't know how it should have been cut but the hair is sticking up. I think he cut some of the ear hair too short on the base and the sides I wanted much shorter. I want all the red circles I made gone
















[attachment=14060:attachment] 

I really like this cut, more like a square look not round, I'm going to try it myself next time









[attachment=14061:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=268286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your friggin nuts!!







He looks great either way...

What a face..


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Your too funny! For heaven sakes...a red pen









Sparkey would look cute in any haircut














I love him, even with red circles


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

i think Sir sparkey looks great and i also looked threw his pic page their and loved em..
LiL sparkey can put a spark in anyones eyes..


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

He is just the cutest little boy!!! Love his expression, priceless


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Sparkey is as cute as ever, I want him to roll on his back so I can scratch his belly


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

We LOVE Sparky! He's so adorable!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I think Sparkey looks adorable as always. Look at it this way Fay, you could put a little hair gel on on those spikes you circled in red and style them into horns. Then with the red bow on, Sparkey could be a little devil for Halloween.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I think Sparkey looks adorable as always. Look at it this way Fay, you could put a little hair gel on on those spikes you circled in red and style them into horns. Then with the red bow on, Sparkey could be a little devil for Halloween.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


 :smrofl: that's a good idea Carla. in fact we were just looking at him the other day and I told my roomie look at Sparkey he looks like a little devil with those horns :HistericalSmiley: believe me they are growing every day :smpullhair:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Sparkey looks soooo cute in his red bowtie. I think his haircut is adorable. I didn't even notice it was spiking until I saw the red circles. Sparkeys







little face is the sweetest ever.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

just too cute^^


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Sparkey, you is a handsome little man for sure


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I just love Sparkey and really loved his album, how neat. Red pen on the photos, I love both haircuts. I am to chicken to trim anything but paw pads.
Aimee


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=268286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Sorry Fay, he's still DARLING! Horns and all.










enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------

